# so I get no 1099 K for making less than $20K?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Also, I get no 1099 MISC for making less than $600 with Lyft. I get no 1099 K as well with Lyft for not making more than $20K. But I'm curious since I also do Uber, does a "combined" total count then? How exactly do I file my taxes if I don't have the 1099 K or 1099 MISC form from either Lyft or Uber?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

They both do it the exact same way. If you didn't get a 1099k then use your summary provided for you. Sign in to the website and you'll find it.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Also, I get no 1099 MISC for making less than $600 with Lyft. I get no 1099 K as well with Lyft for not making more than $20K. But I'm curious since I also do Uber, does a "combined" total count then? How exactly do I file my taxes if I don't have the 1099 K or 1099 MISC form from either Lyft or Uber?


Go on Uber under taxes. You will find your 1099.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I made less than $20k with Uber too that's why I also don't see the 1099 K. How do I file without knowing what form to use?



The queen &#128120; said:


> Go on Uber under taxes. You will find your 1099.


I use TurboTax, so do I just go ahead and file?



Seamus said:


> They both do it the exact same way. If you didn't get a 1099k then use your summary provided for you. Sign in to the website and you'll find it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Use the information from your tax summary provided to you in place of a 1099.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

It's strange that both Lyft and Uber would have broken or outdated links to TurboTax.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

They give you a itemized statement use those to do your taxes .
Those are not given to the irs and are not 1099 or 1099k.
I know a lot of people that file them in the trash can where they belong .


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

so not getting a 1099K and 1099MISC for both Uber and Lyft would still mean I still need to file my taxes, right? Despite that in combination for both, I took in about $25K.

I'm doing my own taxes so which form options do I fill out, Section C of form 1040?



kingcorey321 said:


> They give you a itemized statement use those to do your taxes .
> Those are not given to the irs and are not 1099 or 1099k.
> I know a lot of people that file them in the trash can where they belong .


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m curious too. I think I might end up making about $10K with Uber and I don’t want any trouble with the IRS ughhhh


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

blssed2bme said:


> I'm curious too. I think I might end up making about $10K with Uber and I don't want any trouble with the IRS ughhhh


you can use your monthly payment statements in stead of a 1099 if you didn't get one to file out your tax forms.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I have my accountant do it. He found some extra write offs me. It looked like that I might owe, now I’m getting a refund.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

I understand there might be some extra rules like keeping track of the number of rides, miles you drive, gas receipts etc. is this true? I don’t keep gas receipts and I haven’t been very good to writing down my mileage either


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

blssed2bme said:


> I understand there might be some extra rules like keeping track of the number of rides, miles you drive, gas receipts, etc. is this true? I don't keep gas receipts and I haven't been very good to writing down my mileage either


Milage report you need if you use the standard mile allowance from IRS. gas, maintenance, insurance etc. receipts if you claim actual expenses


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> so not getting a 1099K and 1099MISC for both Uber and Lyft would still mean I still need to file my taxes, right? Despite that in combination for both, I took in about $25K.
> 
> I'm doing my own taxes so which form options do I fill out, Section C of form 1040?


You will need to fill out your 1040 like always and complete schedule C for your business income (loss)
Attached is a link for helpful tips of what you can write off as an expense.

Tax Tips for Uber Driver-Partners: Understanding Your Taxes



blssed2bme said:


> I understand there might be some extra rules like keeping track of the number of rides, miles you drive, gas receipts etc. is this true? I don't keep gas receipts and I haven't been very good to writing down my mileage either


This should help you.

Tax Tips for Uber Driver-Partners: Understanding Your Taxes



teh744 said:


> You get .58 cents a mile if you go by the mileage method. You can write off meals *(no meals)*and supplies, cell usage. (There may be more) That's what I use since my car is older.
> 
> The other method is the depreciation *Actual Expense *method. That's where you can write off the deprecation of the vehicle. Then that's where all those other receipts and expenses(gas, oil changes etc.)come into play. You need a keep track of the mileage to delineate between personal miles and business miles. You can get more money back, but it's more work.


FIFY

This link can help you with questions.

Tax Tips for Uber Driver-Partners: Understanding Your Taxes


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I’ve been writing off meals since day 1.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

teh744 said:


> I've been writing off meals since day 1.


LOL you can write off anything you want........doesn't make it legal if you get audited. There is no question you cannot *legally *write off your meals as a business expense. Sorry.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

teh744 said:


> You get .58 cents a mile if you go by the mileage method. You can write off meals and supplies, cell usage. (There may be more) That's what I use since my car is older.
> 
> The other method is the depreciation method. That's where you can write off the deprecation of the vehicle. Then that's where all those other receipts and expenses(gas, oil changes etc.)come into play. You need a keep track of the mileage to delineate between personal miles and business miles. You can get more money back, but it's more work.


Better recheck deducting meals these are not deductible in most situations.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> so not getting a 1099K and 1099MISC for both Uber and Lyft would still mean I still need to file my taxes, right? Despite that in combination for both, I took in about $25K.
> 
> I'm doing my own taxes so which form options do I fill out, Section C of form 1040?


Yes by law you need to use those you should of filed your taxes with those itemized statements .
But again if you show less then 12k a year you get totally free health care for vision medical mental dental . It the best insurance .
If you show less then 12 k you can file chapter 13 get 100 percent forgiveness on any debts .
my opinions


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You can definitely file taxes for income without getting a 1099-MISC or 1099-K from a contract employer. And really, you must, even if they don’t send you one, and even if they’re supposed to send you one.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> There is no question you cannot *legally *write off your meals as a business expense. Sorry.


Can I write off my internet bill, since I need it to get driving advice from UP?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Can I write off my internet bill, since I need it to get driving advice from UP?


I would think you could but on for the time you use it for Uber work. Same as cell phone use . Or Auto use


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Can I write off my internet bill, since I need it to get driving advice from UP?


Sure! Since the advice given on UP is "expert level" it should definitely qualify as "Professional Services" similar to hiring a consultant!

Pro Tip, don't forget to add your moderator income as revenue! We all know you mods are very well paid and they probably don't even give you a 1099-misc!


----------

